# WLAN-Problem: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)

## gentooued

Hallo,

ich kann unter Gentoo keine WLAN-Verbindung herstellen. Hier meine Versuche:

```

localhost udo # iwconfig eth1 essid WLAN_54 key "s:MEINKEY"

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

localhost udo # iwconfig eth1 essid WLAN_54 key s:MEINKEY

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

localhost udo # rmmod ipw2200

localhost udo # modprobe ipw2200

localhost udo # iwconfig eth1 essid WLAN_54 key s:MEINKEY

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

localhost udo # iwconfig eth1 essid WLAN_54 "key s:MEINKEY"

Error : unrecognised wireless request "key s:MEINKEY"

localhost udo # iwconfig eth1 essid WLAN_54 key "s:MEINKEY"

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

localhost udo # ifconfig eth1 up

localhost udo # iwconfig eth1 essid WLAN_54 key s:MEINKEY

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

localhost udo #

```

MEINKEY ist ein 13stelliger Hex-Key, sollte also über "s:" funktionieren (hab es auch mal ohne "s:" probiert, also nur key MEINKEY - gleiches Ergebnis).

Der Key muss aber stimmen, da es unter Windows problemlos funktioniert.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende  :Smile: 

Danke, gentooued

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi gentooued!

 *Quote:*   

> Der Key muss aber stimmen, da es unter Windows problemlos funktioniert. 

 

Ich glaube deine SET-Fehlermeldung bezieht sich nicht auf den Key an sich. Sondern du hast Probleme mit deinem Treiber. Was sagt denn dmesg usw?

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-531526-highlight-8b2a.html

 *HTS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> So today, I tried the ipw2200 ebuild (external module). Removed all the stuff from the kernel as prompted and everything, and now I get the following:
> ...

 

Mfg Chris

----------

## schotter

 *gentooued wrote:*   

> MEINKEY ist ein 13stelliger Hex-Key, sollte also über "s:" funktionieren (hab es auch mal ohne "s:" probiert, also nur key MEINKEY - gleiches Ergebnis).

 Wenn du s: nimmst, musst du das Passwort im Klartext angeben. Ohne s: das Passwort als Hex-Key.

----------

## gentooued

Hallo,

danke für euere Antworten

@schotter:

Ja, da hast Du recht, aber ich hab wie gesagt beides probiert (aus Verzweiflung *g*)

@ChrisJumper:

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es mit dem Karten-Treiber zusammenhängt, weil ich bei mir an der Uni (über WLAN) problemlos reinkomme. Hier aber trotzdem meine dmesg-Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
> 
> ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13
> ...

 

----------

